# Lululemon shorts



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am currently using these shorts in combination with a chamois, and I have to say, this is the most comfortable setup that I have used. The shorts are light weight, and have a small zippered pocket on the left side, perfect for a small multi tool. They also have regular pockets. They don't ride up, they don't bunch, and they seem to be pretty durable.

run: response short | men's shorts | lululemon athletica

I received a pair as a gift from my father in law, along with a shirt. I ended up liking the shorts so much, that I returned the shirt, and got another pair of shorts. My wife wears a lot of their clothes to her bootcamp classes and really likes them. A bit on the expensive side, but she told me that hers are holding up extremely well.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> I am currently using these shorts in combination with a chamois, and I have to say, this is the most comfortable setup that I have used. The shorts are light weight, and have a small zippered pocket on the left side, perfect for a small multi tool. They also have regular pockets. They don't ride up, they don't bunch, and they seem to be pretty durable.
> 
> run: response short | men's shorts | lululemon athletica
> 
> I received a pair as a gift from my father in law, along with a shirt. I ended up liking the shorts so much, that I returned the shirt, and got another pair of shorts. My wife wears a lot of their clothes to her bootcamp classes and really likes them. A bit on the expensive side, but she told me that hers are holding up extremely well.


As a guy I couldn't wear Lululemon and look at myself in the mirror.. just.. not.. very.. manly... lol


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

This is hilarious. I am using the same shorts w/ chamois bike underwear, and LOVE them. I got the shorts on closeout sale, never expecting to bike them. Black pair of these: kahuna short | men's shorts | lululemon athletica
They are now my official bike short. They are the perfect weight and of a slickish texture. The zip pocket on the left thigh is perfect for my 4S.

I love these shorts!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jon777 said:


> As a guy I couldn't wear Lululemon and look at myself in the mirror.. just.. not.. very.. manly... lol


As a guy, you couldn't wear black athletic shorts that are extremely comfortable, because they aren't manly enough? I guess I don't understand that.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Lululemon makes great products. Eventually they are going to expand beyond their yoga roots and we'll all be wearing them.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

$64 for nylon gym shorts? No thanks. I'm content getting my Fox shorts with a chamois on sale for about half of that.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

VTSession said:


> $64 for nylon gym shorts? No thanks. I'm content getting my Fox shorts with a chamois on sale for about half of that.


expensive stuff, no doubt. got mine for 50% on closeout. But they are great quality and ideal weight/texture - they dont hang-up on the saddle or drag on the thigh - zero friction between the shorts saddle and the underwear. I have Fox shorts, too . . . I wear the lululemon. If they are dirty, I wash them and wear them instead of just putting on the clean Fox's. and they look/fit great for regular wear.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpjumpy said:


> expensive stuff, no doubt. got mine for 50% on closeout. But they are great quality and ideal weight/texture - they dont hang-up on the saddle or drag on the thigh - zero friction between the shorts saddle and the underwear. I have Fox shorts, too . . . I wear the lululemon. If they are dirty, I wash them and wear them instead of just putting on the clean Fox's. and they look/fit great for regular wear.


I am in the same boat now. I have Sugoi and Fox shorts, and they just sit in my drawer. The lululemon stuff gets used regularly. I would have passed on both the Fox and the Sugoi had I known how good these were. I would pass on 4 sets of shorts that didn't fit well, but were cheaper, and get 1 more pair of the lululemon shorts. I love them that much.

This is one brand that you get what you pay for. They are expensive, no doubt about it, but the fit and feel of these shorts on is unbelievable.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

I just want to make sure I'm getting this...You guys are wearing road shorts, plus a $64 modesty layer on top? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I *received a pair as a gift* from my father in law, along with a shirt. I ended up liking the shorts so much, that I returned the shirt, and got another pair of shorts.





Stumpjumpy said:


> I am using the same shorts w/ chamois *bike underwear*, and LOVE them. I got the shorts *on closeout sale*.





Stumpjumpy said:


> got mine for *50% on closeout*. zero friction between the shorts saddle and the *underwear*.





m3rb said:


> I just want to make sure I'm getting this...You guys are wearing road shorts, plus a $64 modesty layer on top? Or am I missing something?


See above.

See below.

Canari Gel Bike Shorts Liner - Men's at REI.com

BTW, wore my Fox MTB shorts on today's ride - was hating them . . .hate the way they drag on the tops of my thighs with each pedal stroke. Fox Ranger Bike Shorts - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, thanks...but from the reviews, the Canari liners don't seem too well regarded. In what way are they superior to good road shorts, in your experience?

BTW, I was hatin' the pair of road shorts I was wearing on this weekend's ride. Actually, more just after the ride. Seemed hot and, hmm, oppressive. Got me thinking that maybe there is something to this baggy business, and is why I was reading this forum.

Seems there is not really a great solution out there. I do have a few road shorts that are quite comfortable; I guess I'll just have to make sure one of those is always clean and ready to go!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

m3rb said:


> OK, thanks...but from the reviews, the Canari liners don't seem too well regarded. In what way are they superior to good road shorts, in your experience?
> 
> BTW, I was hatin' the pair of road shorts I was wearing on this weekend's ride. Actually, more just after the ride. Seemed hot and, hmm, oppressive. Got me thinking that maybe there is something to this baggy business, and is why I was reading this forum.
> 
> Seems there is not really a great solution out there. I do have a few road shorts that are quite comfortable; I guess I'll just have to make sure one of those is always clean and ready to go!


The Canari's have been great for me (and apparently for 50% of the reviewers, too). I've had 4 pair for 6 months and put about 400 miles on them without issue. I air dry them. Very light, comfortable and breathable.

Road bike shorts are fine from a functional standpoint and perfect for racing, but they lack pockets. I like to have easy quick access to my my wallet, energy gels, and iPhone via secure pockets on my person. The Lululemon zippable front thigh pocket is ideal for a cell phone. Regular shorts are also more aestheticly pleasing to me and therefore more versatile and utilitarian than road bike shorts. I enjoy wearing them anywhere, including on the bike.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I actually like my Fox Ranger shorts, although I have only ridden them twice. They don't really seem to rub on my legs as the fabric is light and slick. Oh right, also because I wear a set of PowerStretch leg warmers to keep the ticks and bugs off anyway. The main drawback I see of the Fox shorts is that they hang below my knees and make me look like some kind of free-rider or BMX hooligan.

To address m3rb's point, the difference between road shorts and the liner of baggy shorts is that road shorts tend to be a tight and slick lycra, whereas the liner material in baggies is softer and more breathable.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Come to think of it, my issue w/ the Fox shorts may be due to the fact that I never wear the Fox liner with them - always the Canari liner. Lots of friction between the Canaris and the Fox Shorts. Every pedal stroke makes a friction sound. I'll try the Fox liner with them next time.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I wore both of my Lululemon shorts this past weekend. One pair with a Fox liner that I had, which worked very nicely. The second day, same shorts (different pair) with a Pearl Izumi liner that I got on a sick deal from Huck N Roll. This was an ideal combo!!


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Yesterday I got lucky. Wife went to a trunk show at the local Yoga place, and they were selling Lululemon. I got a pair of the core shorts for $50. They are just like my others, minus the built in liner, and side zipper pocket. I am ok with that, because the fit is perfect.


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

I luv my Lululemons. Compfy and well made.


----------



## daizygurl (Mar 22, 2008)

Lulu is expensive but well worth the investment.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> As a guy, you couldn't wear black athletic shorts that are extremely comfortable, because they aren't manly enough? I guess I don't understand that.


Yeah. Instead of spending $64 on a women's brand of shorts I would rather pay $68 for Troy Lee Designs Skyline shorts..


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: ROFL



m3rb said:


> I just want to make sure I'm getting this...You guys are wearing road shorts, plus a $64 modesty layer on top? Or am I missing something?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jon777 said:


> Yeah. Instead of spending $64 on a women's brand of shorts I would rather pay $68 for Troy Lee Designs Skyline shorts..


Lululemon is a women's brand? Interesting.

yoga clothes & running gear for men | lululemon athletica

You do know that TLD has a women's section, right?

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products.php?cat=115


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> Lululemon is a women's brand? Interesting.
> 
> yoga clothes & running gear for men | lululemon athletica
> 
> ...


Yeah, Lululemon is a "women's" brand.. not literally, but culturally.. like the iconic Lululemon black spandex leotard type pants (whatever you call them, you'd probably know because I'm sure you're metro) that all chicks wear..


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with basketball shorts?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jon777 said:


> Yeah, Lululemon is a "women's" brand.. not literally, but culturally.. like the iconic Lululemon black spandex leotard type pants (whatever you call them, you'd probably know because I'm sure you're metro) that all chicks wear..


You are sure that I am metro? How do you know this? Because I wear Lululemon shorts over my chamois when I ride? I don't really understand how you came up with this assessment, nor what it has to do with anything. I choose to wear them because they are extremely well made, and very comfortable.

My wife does wear their yoga attire, which is how I was introduced to the brand. When you walk into the store, there is a men's section. They sell those along with the women's selections. So, by your reasoning, I am a "metro" because I wear clothing that is sold in a store that also sells women's clothing. There are very few stores that only sell men's clothing only.

Go ahead and think about that for a bit.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> You are sure that I am metro? How do you know this? Because I wear Lululemon shorts over my chamois when I ride? I don't really understand how you came up with this assessment, nor what it has to do with anything. I choose to wear them because they are extremely well made, and very comfortable.
> 
> My wife does wear their yoga attire, which is how I was introduced to the brand. When you walk into the store, there is a men's section. They sell those along with the women's selections. So, by your reasoning, I am a "metro" because I wear clothing that is sold in a store that also sells women's clothing. There are very few stores that only sell men's clothing only.
> 
> Go ahead and think about that for a bit.


Just cause they have a men's section so they can make more money from fruitcakes doesn't mean that Lululemon isn't a "metro" or a "chick" brand.. you bought something from a store where 99% of the time the people shopping there are 90% female..maybe think about that for a while..

I bet majority of men (the ones who don't shave their legs) when asked where they would go first to buy a pair of shorts (sporty ones) would say something like Sportcheck (if you're in Canada) or some similar sports store than say Lululemon.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The above statement has never been a bigger reason to put someone on ignore. Your ignorance is unprecedented.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

TenSpeed said:


> The above statement has never been a bigger reason to put someone on ignore. Your ignorance is unprecedented.


If it's "never been a bigger reason" then it really is no reason then.. I think, you sir, are the one with unprecedented ignorance...


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

TenSpeed said:


> The above statement has never been a bigger reason to put someone on ignore. Your ignorance is unprecedented.


Im not a fan of that apparel, but i agree with you about this jon guy... making himself look like such an ignorant, thick headed person.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

shenny88 said:


> Im not a fan of that apparel, but i agree with you about this jon guy... making himself look like such an ignorant, thick headed person.


If you agree with him then you must like Lululemon too..


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

shenny88 said:


> Im not a fan of that apparel, but i agree with you about this jon guy... making himself look like such an ignorant, thick headed person.


:thumbsup:

I approve of this post.


----------



## Huntro (Mar 30, 2012)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Road bike shorts are fine from a functional standpoint and perfect for racing, but they lack pockets..


Best bibs out there for the money (with pockets) De Soto Sport: 400-Mile Bib Bike Short

You can get the short version also.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I think we can all agree lulu lemon is a pretty girly name. I think boo boo banana is the mens line. But for real jon put on your monster energy ball cap drink a red bull and go away.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> I think we can all agree lulu lemon is a pretty girly name. I think boo boo banana is the mens line. But for real jon put on your monster energy ball cap drink a red bull and go away.


Well I need some place to channel this energy I'm geting from my monster energy drink..

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I find Jon's comments funny even if they sound somewhat offensive. I also feel that lulumon is a bit metro, but I'm not going to say that publicly. I would say that it takes a "real man" to wear lulumon, LOL.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

beanbag said:


> I find Jon's comments funny even if they sound somewhat offensive. I also feel that lulumon is a bit metro, but I'm not going to say that publicly. I would say that it takes a "real man" to wear lulumon, LOL.


I'm glad at least one person gets it because I was just joking to begin with and the OP was just so defensive I just had to keep going.. I think he's an older guy that's why he's so baffled when I say Lululemon is metro/chick brand.. If I said that to anyone that's my age group no one would even debate me. Or maybe it's just cutural and the city he lives in.. whatever..

p.s. And yeah, I like offensive jokes like Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy, Louis CK, Andrew Dice Clay and Russel Peters do...


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Chavometer.com - The Official UK Chav Test there you go jon


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

No question, Lululemon caters to chicks and also sells stuff to guys who do yoga. So it is not exactly lumberjack/hunting apparrel. LOL. However, in my experience, the only folks worried about looking like anything less than a real man, are those who ARE less than a real man and don't want anybody else to know. LOL.

But, for those of us with wives/GF's/sisters and a local lululemon, you inevitably find yourself in there on occasion. The guys stuff seems to always be on sale. I was just in there yesterday w/ my sis. Ended-up buying some shorts on clearance, again. These particular ones are not really suitable for MTBing, though. More lounge wear . . . feather-light and silky - you feel butt-naked in them.

I DID however go next door and pick-up some North Face MTB shorts. Pricey, but very well engineered - with a big zippered vent on each thigh (cold air intakes for the bean bag). I'll report back on these:


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

Some day, I will happen upon one of these Lululemon joints and wander in. I walked by one in Old Palo Alto whilst on a biz trip, but it was 10PM and they were closed. I've twice been in Boulder since first reading this thread, but seeking out said store has not made the priority cut line.

I am, however, intrigued by the concept of light, breathable shorts over a comfortable liner. Seems the Prana Mojo's I just picked up for $30 on sale might suit.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL the OP neg repped me.. I'm so heartbroken!


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Stumpjumpy said:


> No question, Lululemon caters to chicks and also sells stuff to guys who do yoga. So it is not exactly lumberjack/hunting apparrel. LOL. However, in my experience, the only folks worried about looking like anything less than a real man, are those who ARE less than a real man and don't want anybody else to know. LOL.
> 
> But, for those of us with wives/GF's/sisters and a local lululemon, you inevitably find yourself in there on occasion.


Yeah, I've been there a few times too because of the gf.. and no, I'm not worried about wearing Lulu if I really see one that I like. Like I said, it was just a joke to begin with but the OP was so butt hurt about my comment and took it seriously I just kept trolling..LOLOLOL


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

And oh yeah, I just got the TLD Ace shorts.. frickin awesome! It's pricey but sooo worth it! I got it from Jenson USA and was gonna get the cheapest shorts from TLD, the Skyline, but they didn't have it so I bit the bullet and got the Ace. Never regretted it! So breathable, tough fabric to protect you if you crash (and this is important to me because I have a huge scar on my right thigh near the hip due to a crash in super rocky terrain wearing lycra shorts..yeah2x I know..it was 2000 and that was the standard back in my hometown back then..).. and it's tailored so well it doesn't snag or anything when you pedal. Feels so light too. And the liner feels awesome.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Negative rep was earned jon777.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Why thank you! It really feels good when you get validated for your efforts. I'm glad that I earned it. I wouldn't want any handouts from anyone and just be given negative reps if I didn't work hard for it. Kids these days just get it easy, everything handed to them on a silver platter without working for it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's about the best product for the job. Think about your girl friend choosing a bike. Less feminine if she goes for a niner instead of... a what. There are no female bike companies. You help her get the best fit and components and all without looking for more than the best product for the job having fun riding.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That is exactly what my point is. They sell women's clothes, and men's as well. They fit extremely well, are very comfortable, and so far have been very durable to multiple washings and hours of riding. My Fox and Sugoi shorts have been moved to the back of the drawer as far as shorts are concerned.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Huntro,
Do you wear baggies over those bibs? The pockets are fairly low on the legs, are they easy to access (I'm guessing you get to them through the leg opening of the baggy short)?
Cheers, Tim


----------



## Huntro (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Tim,

I don't wear baggies over the bibs. I came from a road/tri background so spandex doesn't really bother me. The pocket on the back can hold a cell phone and the pocket on the legs are good for energy gels. I can also say I've wrecked pretty hard and have yet to tear or snag them, but I know the look is'nt for everyone.


----------

